# Test yourself question



## chiemes

I have noticed that the Test Yourself questions are 20 questions long instead of 10 this year.  I am wondering why this has changed and why they are not now worth two credits instead of one.  I do enjoy the challenge of these new questions, but would like to be rewarded more for the extra work.  Does anyone else feel the same?


----------



## jkidder91

It's free CEUs. I wouldn't complain too much.


----------



## cordelia

jkidder91 said:


> It's free CEUs. I wouldn't complain too much.



Its interesting that you say that, I was curious about how AHIMA handles their continuing education and looked it up. It seems their members have to pay for their quizzes ($15 for 1 ceu) where ours are free and it doesn't look like they offer free chapter meetings to get CEUs either. 

So while I am not thrilled with the increase to 20 questions, I realize it could be worse.


----------



## LINZSEY

*20 questions*

I don't feel that it's free.  We pay our fees each year   I feel that if you have to read the entire book in order to get 100% of the questions correct  to earn just 1 CEU makes it very hard on your customers. and to GUESS codes, (trick questions - playing games!!!!)  if you are not working in that particular field, it is very time consuming and most of the knowledge will not be retained because the scenerios are not common occurrances, but instead to show (punatively) how complex coding can be.

I for one, take our coding  profession very seriously, and it is very frustrating to have to spend our  limited study time on embellished medical problems that are over reaching into uncommon coding problems instead of everyday medical scenerios.   It would be more of an educational advantage for the teaching to include all levels of complexity, not just the most horrific outcomes with a limited selection of explanation of codes in our Coding Edge.



I feel that we are earning three CEUs each month at least, and paying for them as well.

Not free!!!


----------



## mjb5019

*use search function*

I too sometimes have difficulty finding the answer to occaisonal questions on the quizzes. If you pull up the online version of the magazine you can use the search function(CTRL F) to look for keywords.

I also print out a copy of the quiz and review the questions before I start reading the magazine to help focus me.


----------



## pallen1960

*CPC Test prep questions*

I am  preparing  for  my  CPC Certification and use to  receive  daily test questions each day from AAPC but lost connections after my cellphone crashed. 

Can anyone help me locate website from AAPC site to receive daily questions or any other free prep test questions website.

Thank you


----------

